# Case 1030 not turning over



## brockthecowman (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a case 1030 tractor that I moved from one farm to another for storage. I sat it on in one spot from Summer of 2011 , through a wisconsin winter out and until hasn't been moved or started. About 3 weeks ago I tried starting it, no ignition or wouldn't even turn over. I replaced the batteries today thinking it could be that but I had the same results with no electricity running/ no turning over. What general areas should I be looking over next before turning it over to a local repair shop?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does a solenoid click when you try to start it? Could be a corroded connection somewhere. Also could be corroded brushes in the starter not letting current get through the motor. I'd clean any connections leading from the battery to the switch to the starter and see what happens. The switch itself could also be bad, as corrosion can damage the contacts.


----------

